# converting 10 to 11 speed



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Wanted to get opinions on this conversion of 10 to 11 speed Record

Campy 10 to 11 speed


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*bad...*

Tha video has been around since 11 speed came out in late '08. What awful sounds at each shift - nothing like a Campy drivetrain should work.

If you look at the index gear that controls the cable pull, it is quite complex. There is no way to cheaply manufacture a new index gear that will work properly and I say this as a long-time machinist and mechanical engineer. Whatever has been done does not work well. 

The new Athena ultrashift levers are a huge improvement over the old design and only cost $172 at Ribble. That price includes a new cable set worth $40-50. 

To convert to 11 speed, all you really need is the shifters, cassette and chain, plus a small mod to the RD.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160601


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't trust skinny chefs or over weight bike mechanics.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would sell the 10 spd grouppo and get the new 11 spd, spend time on you bike instead of fixing or dealing with the imcompetible problems.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*about th bad sounds in the video*

I'm thinking that those awful sounds are probably the chain on the front derailleur and not a result of the conversion


C-40 said:


> Tha video has been around since 11 speed came out in late '08. What awful sounds at each shift - nothing like a Campy drivetrain should work.
> 
> If you look at the index gear that controls the cable pull, it is quite complex. There is no way to cheaply manufacture a new index gear that will work properly and I say this as a long-time machinist and mechanical engineer. Whatever has been done does not work well.
> 
> ...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*



martinrjensen said:


> I'm thinking that those awful sounds are probably the chain on the front derailleur and not a result of the conversion



The awful sounds are at each shift, not a constant rub at the FD. The shifts are also incredibly slow. There is no way to magically and cheaply make an old 10 speed shifter pull the proper amount of cable for 11 speed. The average pull for 11 speed is a lot less at 2.6mm compared to 2.83mm for 10 speed.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I just received Chorus 11 shifters with cable set from Wiggle for $245, shipped.


----------

